# "Shakey" 3D dog movie



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Not APBT related but still cool 
Many of you know I was just in Chicago picking up my trainer and Ebony who I had there doing movie called Shakey. For those that don't know part of my training business is an Animal Wrangler for movies. Because I am 8 month pregnant I could not do the movie so I had another trainer of mine go. I have more pictures of my Chicago trip but I will post those later. This movie was a blast and I wish I could have worked on the whole film but it was too far from home. I have another movie lined up for the next two months but thankfully that one is local since I will be having Justin soon. I have a full staff of trainers to work the movie I just need to land it for sure on Thursdays interview with the director and producer. Anyway if your intertested in this sort of thing check out the info it is pretty cool!!

Shakey the movie is about a young girl and her dog, the adventures in the city kind of movie. It was shot in 3D and this was my first 3D movie I have worked on and it was awesome!!
You have to type shakey in the search bar, sorry no direct link.. 

Video Library - cbs2chicago.com

Here is the link to an interview done on TV about the movie with two actors and Ebony who plays Shakey the dog. She plays a male dog so we had to teach her to lift her leg!!LMAO

Here is a sign made for us by the production staff when we first arrived.










Here is more about the movie

Shakey (2011)

Here is an article by the examiner
Shakey movie casts veteran actors in 3D dog adventure - Chicago Indie Film Industry | Examiner.com


----------

